# FAQ Tips > Hier Suchen und Finden, Links, Tutorials >  Browser Plugins für Mozilla (Firefox)

## stefan.becker

*Einleitung*

Hier werden Browser Plugins für die Kombination Mozilla (Firefox) / Linux vorgestellt.

Für Netscape, Opera und Konqueror müssen nur entsprechend die Plugin-Verzeichnisse angepasst werden, sofern die Plugins unter dem Browser funktionieren. 


*32 vs. 64 Bit Linux-Distributionen*

Ein 64 Bit Browser kann auch nur 64 Bit Plugins ausführen. Derzeit gibt es aber immer noch nicht alle Plugins in 64 Bit Versionen. Der *nspluginwrapper* erlaubt die Einbindung einiger 32 Bit Bit Plugins (PDF, Jpeg 2000 etc.).

Eine weitere Option ist die Nutzung einer 32 Bit Version von Mozilla (Firefox) im 64 Bit Linux. Die 32 Bit Plugins können so direkt genutzt werden. Über die Firefox Erweiterung "Mediaplayer Connectivity" können dann auch 64 Bit Multimedia Player eingebunden werden.

Siehe hierzu auch Kapitel 12) mit einem Beispielszenario.

Stand 16.12.08: Es gibt jetzt Flash 10 als Vorabversion und Java 1.6/U12 als 64 Bit Plugins.


*Download/manuelle Installation vs. Paketmanagement*

In einigen Beispielen wird eine manuelle Installation dokumentiert. Einer Installation über das Paketmanagement sollte aber im Normalfall der Vorzug gegeben werden. Bei Suse z. B. steht nach Einbindung der nonfree und Packman-Repos so gut wie alles zur Verfügung. In der Regel entfällt bei dieser Installation auch das manuelle Kopieren der Plugins in die Pluginverzeichnisse.


*Plugin-Verzeichnisse*

Allgemein können die Plugins entweder direkt ins Mozilla-Hauptverzeichnis (z. B. *"/usr/lib/mozilla"* bzw. bei 64 Bit: *"/usr/lib64/mozilla"*) oder für einen User nach *"~/.mozilla"* und dort jeweils ins *"plugins"* Unterverzeichnis kopiert werden. 

Einige Distributionen haben eigene Pluginverzeichnisse, bei Suse ist dies z. B. *"/usr/lib/browser-plugins"* (32 Bit) bzw. *"/usr/lib64/browser-plugins"* (64 Bit).


*Test*

Bei Eingabe von *"about:plugins"* als URL werden alle registrierten Plugins aufgelistet.

Manchmal wird ein Plugin trotz Kopierens nicht erkannt. Hier hilft es manchmal, die Datei "pluginreg.dat" (~/.mozilla, unterhalb des Firefox Profils) zu löschen und dann den Browser neu zu starten, die Datei wird dann neu erstellt.

Beim Firefox lassen sich die Plugins und Addons zusätzlich über den Addon-Dialog anzeigen (Etxras / Addons).


*Plugins temporär deaktivieren*

Sollte ein bestimmtes Plugin bei einer bestimmten Webseite zu Problemen führen, kann man es temporär deaktivieren. Dazu im Menü den Addonsdialog starten (Extras/Addons), im Reiter "Plugins" das Plugin wählen und deaktivieren.


*Webseite geht trotz Plugin für Linuxbrowser nicht*

Siehe 11.4), User Agent Switcher.


*Weitere Howtos*

Eine aktuelle Übersicht gibt es auch hier: 
http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html (32 Bit)
http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux-amd64.html (64 Bit)

Spezielles *Firebird/Mozilla* Howto: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/firefox-linux.html

*Bei einigen Plugins ist noch ein Link auf eine spezielle FAQ zum Plugin von der Mozilla Developer Homepage (mozdev) aufgeführt. Wenn es nicht klappen sollte, finden sich hier viele weitere Tips.*


*Die Plugins:*

1) Acrobat Reader - PDF

2) Adobe Flash

3) Java

4) Mplayer Plugin

5) Real Player Plugin

6) Mozplugger

7) Crossover Office, Windows Plugins

8) Xine-Plugin / Kaffeine / Totem

9) Diverse Plugins

10) Externe Player / Viewer einbinden

11) Mozilla / Firefox Erweiterungen

12) 32 Bit Firefox und 64 Bit Linux


Sollte etwas fehlen, bitte PN an mich, Liste wird dann ergänzt oder korrigiert.


*Änderungen:*

14.04.03: Beim Mplayer-Plugin die GUI-Option hinzugefügt.
26.04.03: Codec-Seiten bei MPlayer ergänzt, 
26.04.03: Hinweis auf Realplayer bei MplayerPlugin
26.04.03: Flash 5 Download angegeben
06.05.03: Downloadlinks Crossover Testversion hinzugefügt
04.07.03: Getestet mit anderen Browsern
04.07.03: SVG-Viewer einbinden als Beispiel für externe Viewer / Player
10.07.03: Hinweis Java Plugin / gcc 3.2
07.08.03: VRML Plugin
23.09.03: Real Player, Hinweis auf symbolischen Link
21.10.03: Links aktualisiert
25.10.03: Hinweis auf "lesstif" und Sound bei Flash Plugin
31.10.03: Inhaltsverzeichnis mit Links
17.11.03: Kaffeine / XINE Plugin
16.12.03: Alternativen zum Real Player Plugin, Adobe SVG Viewer (10.5)
21.12.03: Broadway-Plugin, Links zu Howtos von mozdev integriert
17.05.04: Links aktualisiert,  Crossover Plugin auf Office geändert
25.09.04: Links aktualisiert, Real Player überarbeitet, Umstellung auf Plugger (6)
15.03.05: Acrobat Reader 7.0 (1)
03.04.05: Real Player 10/Amazon bzw. Codec Problem
04.08.05: FreeWRL (9.6) als VRML Plugin
07.08.05: Links kontrolliert / aktualisiert, MrSID Viewer entfernt, da nicht mehr vorhanden
23.04.06: Links kontrolliert, Broadway Plugin entfernt, vlc-Plugin, Extensions (11), Gnash
27.04.06: Links zum Testen der Plugins
25.04.06: 7) Erweiterung auf Windows Plugins
08.07.06: 9.7) Jpeg2000 Plugin, 9.8) nspluginwrapper
19.10.06: Flash 9
12.01.07: Links kontrolliert, Suse Plugin Verzeichnis
18.01.07: Link Flash 9 final, Flash 7 gelöscht
22.04.07: Anpassungen für 64 Bit
08.05.07: Java überarbeitet
15.09.07: Acrobat Reader 8
01.01.08: Links aktualisiert, Opera Kommentare kontrolliert, Sid Audio gelöscht
18.02.08: Hinweis Java 7 / icedtea für 64 Bit Linux
21.09.08: Firefox 32 auf Linux 64
16.12.08: Java und Flash 64 Previews
27.01.09: Helix Player 64 Bit
07.03.09: Moonshine
28.03.09: Adobe Reader 9.x

----------


## stefan.becker

Auch den Acrobat Reader gibt es als Linux-Anwendung. Aktuell ist Version 9.x.

Download unter: http://get.adobe.com/de/reader/otherversions/

Pfade und Dateinamen der folgenden Kurzanleitung sind abhängig von der Version.

Installation als RPM-Paket: 
- "rpm -U Adobe*rpm"

Installation als Archiv (TAR.GZ, TAR.BZ2):
- Als Datei muss "AdobeReader..tar.gz" geladen werden.
- Entpacken mit "tar xvf Adobe*tar.gz".
- Verzeichnis wechseln: "cd AdobeReader"
- Mit "./INSTALL" installieren (unbedingt grosse Buchstaben!)
- Falls Lizenzbedingungen angezeigt werden: lesen, mit "q" abbrechen, "accept" eingeben
- Pfad einstellen oder Default belassen (/opt).

Jetzt sollte man das Programm durch Eingabe des Befehls "acroread" starten können. Falls nicht, sollte ein symbolischer Link angelegt werden:

"ln -s /opt/Adobe/Reader9/bin/acroread /usr/bin/acroread" (Pfad kann abweichen beim RPM-Paket)

Falls beim Start des Readers die Fehlermeldung kommt, dass die "libgtkembedmoz" fehlt:
- Paket "mozilla-xulrunner181" installieren (Version 1.81 bei Suse 10.3, kann abweichen)
- Per "rpm -ql mozilla-xulrunner181" nachsehen, wo sich die gesuchte Datei befindet
- Den Reader starten, Edit/Preferences/Internet öffnen
- Den Pfad unter "libgtkembedmoz Path" eintragen
- Reader schließen, neu starten

Das Plugin "nppdf.so" befindet sich im Unterverzeichnis "/opt/Adobe/Reader9/Browser/intellinux". Diese Datei einfach in das Plugin-Verzeichnis kopieren, fertig.


Hinweise von mozdev: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/acroread.html


*PDF testen*

Einfach bei Google "PDF" eingeben, dann kommen unendlich viele Seiten mit [PDF]-Link.


*Hinweis 64 Bit:*

Aktuell gibt es kein 64 Bit Acrobat Reader Plugin. Das 32 Bit Plugin des Readers 9.x funktioniert jedoch mit dem nspluginwrapper.

----------


## stefan.becker

*Adobe Flash Plugin V10*

Flash 10 gibt es hier:

http://get.adobe.com/de/flashplayer/

Zur Installation nur das Archiv entpacken und dann die Datei "libflashplayer.so" ins Pluginverzeichnis kopieren.

Falls zuvor das Flash 7 oder 9 Plugin installiert war, müssen die entsprechenden Dateien zuvor gelöscht werden ("flashplayer.xpt", "libflashplayer.so").


_Hinweis zu Opera:_

Flash Plugins ab Version 9.0.115 funktionieren nur mit Opera ab Version 9.50. Für älte Versionen (Opera < 9.50) muss eine ältere Version des Flash Plugins verwendet werden (z. B. 9.0.48).

Opera Versionen vor 9.x: Wenn das Flash Plugin nicht geht, fehlt u. U. das Paket "lesstif":

http://rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/se...mit=Search+...

Falls es Konflikte beim Installieren gibt, müssen eventuell die Pakete "openmotif" und "openmotif-devel" gelöscht werden.

_Hinweis zu Sound unter KDE:_

Sollte unter KDE (egal welcher Browser) Flash keinen Sound von sich geben, sollte man folgende Einstellungen ändern:

Kontrollzentrum\Sound&Multimedia\Sound System\Sound Ein-Ausgabe:
=> Volle Duplex Fähigkeit => deaktivieren
=> Methode für Sound Ein/Ausgabe => fest einstellen statt automatisch

Hinweise von mozdev: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/flash.html


*Freie Alternativen*

Mit Gnash und SWFDEC gibt es freie Alternativen zum Macromedia Flash Plugin. Die Software ist zwar frei, aber hat bei weitem nicht den Umfang des Adobe Plugins.

Gnash: http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
SWFDEC: http://swfdec.freedesktop.org


*Flash testen*

http://www.studiocleo.com/indexfiles/indexmn.html#


*Windows Flash Plugin*

siehe Kapitel 7)


*Hinweis 64 Bit:*

Das 32 Bit Plugin funktioniert problemlos mit dem nspluginwrapper. Von Flash 11,0.x gibt es aber auch eine 64 Bit Testversion:

http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer11.html

----------


## stefan.becker

*Distributions Pakete*

Bei den meisten Distributionen sind inzwischen Java und Java-Plugin über das Paketmanagement erhältlich.

Z. B bei Suse heissen die erforderlichen Pakete für Java 1.6 wie folgt:



> java-1_6_0-sun
> java-1_6_0-sun-plugin


Anleitung speziell zu Suse: http://de.opensuse.org/Java


*Manuelle Installation*

Zunächst muss man ein passendes Java Paket installieren.

Download: http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp

Es wird zwischen "jre" und "jdk" unterschieden.

"JRE"="Java Runtime Environment"=nur Ausführen von Java Programmen/Applets
"JDK"="Java Development Kit"="JRE"+Javatools für Entwickler

Will man nur Java im Browser nutzen und mal ein Java Programm starten, ist "jre" die richtige Entscheidung. 

Die folgenden Angaben beziehen sich auf ein Paket "Linux selfextracting file" mit der Endung ".bin". Vorgehensweise (im konkreten Fall müssen Pfade und Dateinamen angepasst werden):

- Paket downloaden

- Entpacken: 

```
sh jre-6u1-linux-i586.bin
```

- Die Anzeige der Lizenzbedingungen kann mit "q" beendet werden.

- Verzeichnis kopieren: 

```
mv jre1.6.0_01 /usr/local
```

- Den Befehl Java im Pfad bekannt machen: 

```
ln -s /usr/local/jre1.6.0_01/bin/java /usr/local/bin/java
```

- Das Plugin bekannt machen
Firefox >= 3.6:


```
ln -s /usr/local/jre1.6.0_01/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libnpjp2.so
```

Firefox 2-3.5x:


```
ln -s /usr/local/jre1.6.0_01/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
```


Nach einem Neustart von Mozilla / Firefox sollte das Java Plugin bei "about**:plugins" angezeigt werden.

Auch "rpm" Pakete haben die Endung ".bin". Auch hier die Datei mit "sh ...rpm.bin" aufrufen. Das Paket wird dabei entpackt und installiert.


*Tipps zu Java*

http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/java.html


*Java testen*

http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml (Das tanzende Java-Männchen als Applet)

http://www.rtl.de/cms/service/servic.../teletext.html (RTL-Videotext erscheint)

http://www.de.map24.com/ (interaktive Karten)


*Hinweis 64 Bit:*

Ab Java 1.6 / Update 12 gibt es auch ein 64 Bit Linux Java Plugin. Im Unterschied zur 32 Bit Version ist beim 64 Bit Plugin immer der Dateiname "libnpjp2.so" korrekt.

Die freien Alternativen "Icedtea" und "OpenJDK" sind nicht empfehlenswert.

----------


## stefan.becker

Siehe auch 8), Xine-Plugin, 6) Plugger.

Mit dem Mplayer-Plugin können alle vom Mplayer unterstützten Formate direkt im Browser angezeigt werden.

Zunächst muss also eine aktuelle Version vom Mplayer installiert werden, siehe auch:

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=67554

Anschließend muss eine aktuelle Version vom Plugin installiert werden:

http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/

Die Installation wird auf der Homepage unter "Download", "Install" und "Configuration" ausführlich erklärt.

Der Mplayer kann zwar auch grundsätzlich Flash und Real Media abspielen. Hier sind aber dennoch die speziellen Plugins zu bevorzugen. Gerade beim Streaming werden die Eigenschaften der speziellen Plugins benötigt.


*Testvideo und -audio*

http://fredrik.hubbe.net/plugger/test.html


*Hinweis 64 Bit:*

Es gibt eine 64 Bit Variante des Mplayer-Plugins.

----------


## stefan.becker

Neue Real Player Versionen (10, 11, ...) werden unterstützt. Ältere Versionen sind problematisch.

Download unter:

http://www.real.com/linux/?src=rpbform

Die Installationsdatei "RealPlayer*bin" zunächst mit "chmod +x RealPlayer*bin" ausführbar machen und dann mit "./RealPlayer*bin" ausführen und installieren.

Zunächst erfolgt die Installation. Der erste Start erfolgt über "realplay". Dabei wird gefragt, ob die Mozilla Installation vorgenommen werden soll.

Falls das nicht klappt, kann man das manuell nachholen. dazu die beiden Dateien "nphelix.so" und "nphelix.xpt" nach "~/.mozilla/plugins" kopieren. Die Dateien sind im Mozilla-Verzeichnis der Real Player Installation zu finden.


*Alternativen*

Der Mplayer kann Real Player Dateien abspielen. Das sollte auch in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Mplayer-Plugin klappen. Dazu muss in der Mplayerplugin-config Datei die Option "enable-real=1" eingefügt werden.

Eine weitere Alternative ist der relativ neue Helix Player, er bringt ein Mozilla Plugin mit sich. Homepage: https://player.helixcommunity.org/

Hinweise&Download: https://helixcommunity.org/downloads/


*Streams mit älterem RealPlayer Codec nicht abspielbar*

Mit der Version 10 können Streams im älteren Format nicht mehr abgespielt werden. Es kommt eine Fehlermeldung, dass ein veralteter Codec fehlt.

Lösung:

- Real Player 9 Codec Paket besorgen, z. B. unter http://www.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/
- Paket entpacken und die beiden Dateien "ddnt.so.6.0" und "dnet.so.6.0" ins Codec Verzeichnis kopieren, Links anlegen



```
tar jxvf rp9codecs*
cd rp9codecs*
cp ddnt.so.6.0 /usr/local/realplay/codecs
cp dnet.so.6.0 /usr/local/realplay/codecs
cd /usr/local/realplay/codecs
ln -s ddnt.so.6.0 ddnt.so
ln -s dnet.so.6.0 dnet.so
```

(Pfade abhängig von der Installation)


*Real Player testen*

Unter www.amazon.de irgendeine neue CD suchen, Testsong abspielen. Unter www.swr3.de findet man im Comedybereich ebenfalls eine Unmenge von Realmedia-Streams.


*Hinweis 64 Bit:*

Das 32 Bit Plugin funktioniert mit dem nspluginwrapper.

Vom Alternativprodukt Helix Player gibt es auch 64 Bit Versionen im "Nightly Build" Bereich: http://forms.helixcommunity.org/heli...hxplay-current

----------


## stefan.becker

Mozplugger ist sozusagen ein "Hilfsplugin". Es unterstützt nicht direkt alle Formate, sondern ermöglicht das Starten von Programmen, die ein bestimmtes Format abspielen können. Beispiele:

- Mplayer für Multimediaformate
- OpenOffice für Office-Formate

Mozplugger Homepage: http://mozplugger.mozdev.org

Installation:

- Quellpaket laden
- Entpacken mit "tar zxvf mozplugger*" und mit "cd mozplugger*" ins Quellverzeichnis wechseln
- Übersetzen mit "make linux"
- Kopieren von Dateien:


```
cp mozplugger-controller /usr/local/bin
cp mozplugger-helper /usr/local/bin
cp mozpluggerrc /etc
cp mozplugger.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins  (bzw. beliebiges Pluginverzeichnis)
cp mozplugger.7 /usr/local/man/man7
```

Die Konfigurationsdatei "/etc/mozpluggerrc" ist für viele Formate vorbereitet, entsprechende Programme können über die Plugger-Seite (s. u.) geladen und installiert werden.

Über den Plugger-Testing-Ground http://fredrik.hubbe.net/plugger/test.html können viele Formate im Browser getestet werden.

Weitere Programme können über die Datei "mozpluggerrc" konfiguriert und hinzugefügt werden.

FAQs: http://fredrik.hubbe.net/plugger/troubleshooting.html

Das Format der Datei "mozpluggerrc" läd zu Experimenten ein, siehe dazu auch Kapitel 10), externe Viewer und Player einbinden.

Alternative:

Das Original, der Plugger. Ob es noch weiterentwickelt wird, ist unbekannt.

Homepage: http://fredrik.hubbe.net/plugger.html



*Hinweis zu anderen Medienplayer-Plugins*

Auch plugger spielt Multimedia ab. Ist z. B. das mplayer-plugin parallel installiert, muss man aus der Datei "/etc/pluggerrc*" alle entsprechenden Zeilen löschen, damit sich das ganze nicht beisst.


*Hinweis 64 Bit*

Mozplugger lässt sich als 64 Bit Version übersetzen und wurde von mir erfolgreich mit einem 64 Bit Firefox getestet.

----------


## stefan.becker

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten, Windows Plugins unter Linux zu nutzen:

Mit dem Crossover Office Paket werden Windows Plugins in einem Linuxbrowser nutzbar (7.1). 

Mit WINE und dem Windows Firefox können die Windows Plugins im Windows Firefox benutzt werden (7.2). Bei dieser Lösung kann man also Seiten, die im Linuxbrowser nicht gehen, per WINE/Firefox ansehen.

Generell ist so etwas nur sinnvoll, wenn es für ein bestimmtes Dateiformat kein Linux-Plugin gibt. Beispiel hierfür ist z. B. "Macromedia Shockwave Director" oder "Authorware Web Player". Wenn es für das Format einen Player gibt, der es unter Linux abspielen kann, kann man diesen übrigens auch mit dem Plugger einbinden, siehe  Kapitel 11).


*7.1) Crossover Office*

Mit Version 3.0 entfällt Crossover Plugin als Extra-Produkt, die Funktionalität ist jetzt in Crossover Office vorhanden.

Crossover Office ermöglicht die Installation und Ausführung von Windows Plugins unter Linux. Die Programme werden auf Basis einer speziellen WINE-Version ausgeführt. Zum Beispiel können dann Macromedia Shockwave Animationen in einem Linux-Browser abgespielt werden.

Weitere Infos unter: http://www.codeweavers.com/

Unterstützte Plugins: 
http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/

Das Crossover Office ist Kauf-Ware, Preis >= 39,95 $.

Eine Demo-Version kann geladen werden: 
http://www.codeweavers.com/site/prod...ownload_trial/

Das Produkt ist empfehlenswert, die Plugins laufen gut und zuverlässig, die Installation ist genial einfach. Aber das kann man ja mit der Demo selbst testen. 


*7.2) Windows Plugins*

Als kostenlose Lösung bieten sich WINE und der Windows-Firefox an.

Zunächst WINE einrichten: http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...hreadid=48347&

Dann Firefox downloaden: http://www.camp-firefox.de/

Das Setup starten mit "wine Firefox*exe".

Im Windows-Firefox lassen sich dann die Windows Plugins nachinstallieren.

Welche Plugins gehen, ist abhängig von der WINE-Version und den Plugins.

----------


## stefan.becker

Als Ersatz für das Mplayer-Plugin kann auch das *Xine-Plugin* verwendet werden. Die Liste der unterstützten Video-Formate ist gleich.

Als Basis dient zunächst eine aktuelle Version von Xine, siehe auch:

http://cambuca.ldhs.cetuc.puc-rio.br/xine/ (aktuelle RPM-Pakete)
http://www.xine-project.org/releases (Xine Download Seite)
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=26165 (Howto Übersetzen)


*Kaffeine* ist ein KDE Medienplayer, der auf XINE basiert. Homepage: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kaffeine

*Totem* ist das Gnome-Gegenstück zu Kaffeine. Homepage: http://projects.gnome.org/totem/


*Testvideo und -audio*

http://fredrik.hubbe.net/plugger/test.html


*Hinweis 64 Bit:*

Das Xine-Plugin sowie die Ableger (totem, kaffeine, gxine) gibt es in 64 Bit Versionen.

----------


## stefan.becker

*9.1) DjVu Browser Plugin*

http://djvu.sourceforge.net/

Es gibt 64 Bit Varianten, das Plugin geht aber auch per nspluginwrapper.


*9.2) Omnis Web Client*

http://www.omnis.net

- Verzeichnis /usr/lib/netscape/plugins anlegen
- Paket laden und mit "rpm -U omweb.rpm" installieren
- Symbolischen Link im Plugin-Verzeichnis anlegen (ln -s /usr/lib/netscape/plugins/np_orfc.so np_orfc.so")


*9.3) Adobe SVG*

Firefox ab 1.50 / Opera ab Version 9.x enthalten bereits ein SVG Plugin. Für andere Browser geht es so:

http://www.adobe.com/svg/viewer/install/main.html

- Das Linux-Archiv downloaden und mit "tar zxvf ..." entpacken
- In das Verzeichnis "adobesvg-xxx" wechseln
- Mit "./install.sh" installieren
- Falls der gewünschte Browser nicht durch den Installer gefunden wird, die Datei "libNPSVG3.so" ins entsprechende Plugin-Verzeichnis kopieren


*9.4) FreeWRL*

FreeWRL ist ein VRML Viewer und Plugin.

Download: http://freewrl.sourceforge.net/

- Neueste Version laden
- Entpacken mit "tar zxvf FreeWRL*", "cd Free*"
- Eventuell Datei "vrml.conf" editieren
- Übersetzen mit "perl Makefile.PL", "make install"
- Im Verzeichnis "Plugin" befindet sich "npfreewrl.so", diese Datei ins Plugin Verzeichnis kopieren


*9.5) VLC Mozilla Plugin*

Für den Videolan Client (kurz "vlc") existiert ebenfalls ein Mozilla Plugin.

Homepage&Download: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

Auf der Homepage finden sich einige Links zu Binärpaketen für verschiedene Distributionen.

Das vlcplugin gibt es auch in 64 Bit Versionen.


*9.6) Jpeg 2000 Plugin*

Anzeige von Bildern im JPEG 2000 Format.

http://linuxj2k.org/

Es gibt keine 64 Bit Variante, das Plugin geht aber mit dem nspluginwrapper.


*9.7) NSPluginWrapper*

Der NSPluginWrapper ermöglicht die Einbindung von 32 Bit Plugins in 64 Bit Versionen von Mozilla/Firefox. Es gehen aber nicht alle Plugins damit (z. B. kein Java). Adobe Flash und PDF gehen hingegen zumeist problemlos.

Homepage: http://nspluginwrapper.org/

Kurzanleitung:

- Nachträglich ein Plugin installieren:


```
nspluginwrapper -i dateiname_des_plugins
```

- Plugin löschen


```
nspluginwrapper -r dateiname_des_plugins
```

- Alle Verknüpfungen aktualisieren (z. B. nach Update eines der 32 Bit Plugins)


```
nspluginwrapper -v -a -u
```


*9.8) Moonlight*

"Moonlight" ist eine freie Silverlight-Implementierung, basierend auf Mono.

http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/

Ab Version 2.0 kann Moonlight auch Windows Media Dateien abspielen. Im Anzeigebereich des Videos einfach das Kontextmenü öffnen, dies enthält eine  entsprechende Funktion zur Installation der notwendigen MS-Codecs.

----------


## stefan.becker

Wie bereits oben erwähnt, ist Plugger ein fast universelles Plugin. Man kann über die Datei "/etc/pluggerrc*" fast beliebige Viewer oder Player als Plugin einbinden. Das Format der Datei wird durch den Befehl "man plugger" anschaulich erklärt.

Der Ablauf ist eigentlich immer gleich:

- Einen Viewer downloaden, übersetzen, installieren

- Den Viewer in der Datei "/etc/pluggerrc*" bekanntgeben. Hierzu benötigt man die verwendeten Mimetypen, dazu hier eine Liste:

http://www.utoronto.ca/webdocs/HTMLd.../mimetype.html

- Zuletzt muss man noch die Datei "pluginreg.dat" aus dem Mozilla Unterverzeichnis löschen (siehe auch oben), sonst wird das neue Plugin nicht registriert.

- Mozilla neu starten und mit "about**:plugins" kontrollieren, ob Format erkannt wird. Der Mimetype muss dann beim Plugger-Abschnitt aufgelistet werden.

Im folgenden werden Beispiele hierfür aufgelistet.


*10.1) Adobe SVG*

SVG=Scalable Vector Graphics

Inzwischen funktioniert der Adobe SVG Viewer auch unter Linux. Wer dennoch eine Alternative sucht, kann auch z. B. mit dem Java-Programm BATIK arbeiten.

- In die Datei "/etc/pluggerrc*" folgende Einträge einfügen:



```
image/svg-xml: svg : Adobe SVG
image/svg+xml: svg : Adobe SVG
        stream noisy ignore_errors maxaspect: batik.sh "$file" 

```

- Batik downloaden, Homepage: http://xmlgraphics.apache.org/batik/

- Das Archiv entpacken und nach "/usr/local" kopieren

- Eine Datei "/usr/bin/batik.sh" editieren mit folgendem Inhalt:



```
java -jar /usr/local/batik-1.5/batik.jar $1 $2
```

Datei mit "chmod 755 /usr/bin/batik.sh" ausführbar machen. Ansonsten noch im Homeverzeichnis, Unterverzeichnis ".mozilla" die Datei "pluginreg.dat" löschen.

Man kann natürlich auch jeden anderen SVG-Viewer einbauen. Alternativen siehe auch:

http://www.svg.org/


*10.2) Windows Player einbinden*

Für einige Multimedia Formate gibt es nur Windows Player. Falls sich dieser mit WINE starten lässt, kann man ihn natürlich auch mit dem plugger starten.

Im folgenden Beispiel wird der Original Quicktime Player von Apple verwendet (nur als Beispiel, auch der Mplayer spielt Quicktime).

Zunächst muss der Quicktime-Player geladen und installiert werden. Anleitung hierzu:

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...29&postcount=9

Option 1: Datei komplett downloaden und erst dann abspielen

Die Datei, die abgespielt werden soll, muss in einem für WINE zugreifbaren Verzeichnis liegen. Da eventuell auch ein Virus mit WINE läuft, sollte dies natürlich nicht das Root-Verzeichnis sein, sondern z. B. "/tmp". Die folgenden Zeilen in der WINE-Config stellt "/tmp" für WINE als Laufwerk "z:" zur Verfügung:



```
[Drive Z]
"Type" = "hd"
"Path" = "/tmp"
"Label" = "Home"
"Filesystem" = "win95"
"Codepage" = "0"
```

Anschließend muss die Datei "/etc/pluggerc*" erweitert werden:



```
video/quicktime: mov,qt: Quicktime animation
video/x-quicktime: mov,qt: Quicktime animation
        noisy ignore_errors maxaspect: cat "$file" > /tmp/Sample.mov && wine -- "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QuickTimePlayer.exe" "/tmp/Sample.mov"
```

Option 2: Datei über den Player streamen

In diesem Fall muss die Datei über den Parameter "-u" an den Quicktime-Player übergeben werden. Außerdem muss vor dem plugger-Befehl das Wort "stream" stehen. "$file" enthält dann die URL der Datei. Damit gestaltet sich der Eintrag in die "/etc/pluggerrc*" folgendermaßen:



```
video/quicktime: mov,qt: Quicktime animation
video/x-quicktime: mov,qt: Quicktime animation
        stream noisy ignore_errors maxaspect: wine -- "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QuickTimePlayer.exe" -u "$file"
```

Der Eintrag für Laufwerk "z" in der WINE-Config wird hierbei nicht benötigt.

Nun sollte in beiden Fällen beim Klick auf eine mov-Datei der Quicktime Player starten.

Falls man ein Format hiermit einbindet, dass auch das mplayer-Plugin abspielt, kann mit dies eventuell dort ausblenden, z. B. bei Quicktime mit der Option "enable-qt=0". Wie das geht, steht im Howto auf der Mplayer-Plugin Homepage (Link siehe oben).

----------


## stefan.becker

Einige früher über Plugins erreichte Funktionalität lässt sich inzwischen bei Mozilla/Firefox über die Erweiterungen nachrüsten.

Homepage zum Download der Erweierungen: http://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/
http://firefox.erweiterungen.de


*11.1) MediaPlayerConnectivity*

http://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/446/

Diese Erweiterung ermöglicht das Abspielen von Multimediastreams aller Art. Die Funktionalität ist vergleichbar mit dem Mplayer-Plugin.


*11.2) PDF Download*

https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/636/

Diese Erweiterung ermöglicht die Anzeige von PDF-Dateien mit einem externen Viewer, z. B. "XPDF".


*11.3) ViewSourceWith*

https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/394/

Installiert im Kontextmenü die Funktion "Quelltext anzeigen mit ...". Über die Einstellungen kann eine Liste von Anwendungen hinterlegt werden (z. B. mplayer, xpdf usw). Über das Kontextmenü kann dann ein beliebiger Link mit einem der im Menü genannten Programme geöffnet werden.


*11.4) User Agent Switcher*

Manche Webseiten verlangen einen Internetexplorer/Windows, zeigen bei Aufruf mit dem Firefox unter Linux eine entsprechende Fehlermeldung an. In diesem Fall kann man im Firefox über den "User Agent Switcher" der Webseite die "passende" Kombination Webbrowser/OS vorgaukeln.

Homepage: http://chrispederick.com/work/user-agent-switcher/
OS/Browser-Liste: http://chrispederick.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=1772

----------


## stefan.becker

Das folgende Szenario zeigt Installation und Nutzung eines 32 Bit Firefox auf einem 64 Bit Linux OS. Als Endergebnis steht ein mit allen notwendigen Plugins ausgerüsteter Browser zur Verfügung.

Damit überhaupt 32 Bit Software läuft, wird die Installation der entsprechenden Kompatibiltäts-Libs vorausgesetzt.

Pfade und Dateinamen folgend sind abhängig von Distribution und Versionen.


*Firefox 32 Bit installieren*

Zur Installation des Firefox sollte man in diesem (Ausnahme-)Fall das Paketmanagement umgehen, weil die Installation hier u. U. zu viele Abhängigkeiten mit sich bringt.

Am einfachsten daher über www.mozilla.org eine aktuelle Version downloaden, entpacken und nach /usr/local/firefox kopieren.

Bsp.:

```
cp firefox*tar.bz2 /usr/local
cd /usr/local
tar xvf firefox*bz2
```

Einige Distributionen haben eigene Pluginverzeichnisse, die sich mit dem Pluginverzeichnis im neuen Verzeichnis beissen. Daher hier eine Umlenkung vornehmen (Bsp. für Suse-Linux):


```
rm /usr/local/firefox/plugins/*
rmdir /usr/local/firefox/plugins
ln -s /usr/lib/browser-plugins /usr/local/firefox/plugins
```

Zuletzt sollte man zum Aufruf einen Starter auf die Oberfläche legen mit folgendem Befehl:


```
/usr/local/firefox/firefox
```


*PDF, Flash, Jpeg 2000, Realplayer Plugins*

PDF, Flash, Realplayer und Jpeg 2000 Plugins nach obigen Anleitungen installieren und per "about**:plugins" die Verfügbarkeit prüfen.


*Java*

Über http://java.sun.com einfach eine 32 Bit JRE downloaden (Java Runtime). Diese muss entpackt werden und das Plugin dem Firefox bekannt gemacht werden über einen Link.

Bsp.:

```
cp jre*bin /usr/local
sh jre*bin
ln -s /usr/local/jre1.6.0_10/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/browser-plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
```


*Multimedia (mp3, wmv, mpeg, avi, Quicktime etc.)*

Es muss ein Medienplayer wie xine, mplayer, totem, vlc oder kaffeine ganz normal in der 64 Bit Version installiert werden.

Über das Firefox Addon "MediaPlayerConnectivity" kann ein 64 Bit Player im 32 Bit Firefox benutzt werden:

http://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/446/

Über "Extras (Tools) / Addons / Erweiterungen (Extensions) / MediaplayerConnectivity / Einstellungen (Preferences)" kann man die gewünschten Videoformate und Player einstellen. Formate, für die bereits die Plugins installiert sind, sollte man nicht einschalten (Flash, Real Media).

Nach einem Neustart steht das Addon dann zur Verfügung. In der Standardeinstellung erscheint dann in dem Fenster, in dem sonst das Video abläuft, ein kleiner Button, über den man dann den eingestellten Player starten oder auch das Video selbst downloaden kann.

----------

